# Visit to oman on alone on dependent visa



## sini (May 20, 2012)

Hi, I'm on resident visa for UAE under my husbands sponsership with Indian passport , I'm working in dubai and need to travel to Muscat for business meeting .
I have tried all possible ways of getting a visa i.e .Embassy of Oman in Dubai ,Hotels to arrange visa from Muscat,travel agents in Muscat but nothing is working out .

Is it possible that i get mine and my husbands visit visa stamped here in Dubai and then I travel to Oman alone ,can there be any issues in that .

Pls give your opinions/suggestion and also let me know if there is any other way of getting visit visa.

Pls reply asap its little urgent . 

Thnks people in advance !!


----------

